# Vacuum Engine



## Oldmechthings (Feb 1, 2008)

It seems that sooner or later almost every model engine builder makes a vacuum, or fire eater engine. I'm no exception, so here is a picture of how it turned out. The visual exterior appearance is of my own doing, but the actual working mechanics were borrowed from Phillip Duclos.












A couple days ago when Guy came to video some of my stuff the temperature was about 25 degrees F. and several things were so sluggish that they would not go, he will have to come back when it is warmer. However that little vacuum engine was happy as it could be to gulp a few breaths of warm air. Perhaps Guy will post a video.
   Birk


----------



## gilessim (Feb 1, 2008)

That looks great!, I've got something similar on the go under the bench, how did you make the little kettle burner?

Giles


----------



## Oldmechthings (Feb 1, 2008)

Giles
It is just a brass door knob. 
Door knobs are plentiful. You just have to be real careful as you are getting them as the neighbors get quite upset if they catch you in the act of taking them.
     Birk


----------



## Kactiguy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering why I couldn't get in the bathroom.

Here is the video.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwEKv5o7EQA[/ame]


----------

